# rooting gel checkit out!!



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 6, 2007)

i picked up some rooting gel at OSH added 4 clippings i will keep u updated.PS


----------



## Growdude (Dec 6, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> i picked up some rooting gel at OSH added 4 clippings i will keep u updated.PS


 
Is that a small container with water in it?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 6, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Is that a small container with water in it?


ya its water lol  i said plant gel,am i suppose to be some kind of lier? theres a pic of the product.just trying new ways,was succesful with plain water and jiffy pellets.PS


----------



## Growdude (Dec 6, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> i picked up some rooting gel


 
You said rooting gel so I thought you ment the rooting hormone gel.
Then I thought you put the cutting in the hormone gel.

will be watchin to see how this stuff works.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 6, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> You said rooting gel so I thought you ment the rooting hormone gel.
> Then I thought you put the cutting in the hormone gel.
> 
> will be watchin to see how this stuff works.


i got ya you thought i pulled some newbie **** lol and u were just trying to help.yup its  gel straight jelly gel if it works its so much cleaner and easier will see.PS


----------



## AlienBait (Dec 6, 2007)

I tried that stuff a few months ago and never got any roots.  It kept the cutting nice and healthy, but just no roots, even after 4.5 weeks.  When I took those cuttings out and put them in rockwool, roots popped a week later. 

Another person I know tried the gel and got roots in 1 week.  

So, this will be interesting to watch.


----------



## KADE (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah that gellroot is garbage... i tried it b4 too... it says it is for softwood cuttings tho... so maybe it has some kinda weird chems in it... u'll find the gell will dry out b4 nething happens with the roots... i think it would be better from a seed or something like that......


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 6, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> yeah that gellroot is garbage... i tried it b4 too... it says it is for softwood cuttings tho... so maybe it has some kinda weird chems in it... u'll find the gell will dry out b4 nething happens with the roots... i think it would be better from a seed or something like that......


actually its for hard wood its says read inside for directions on softwood cuttings.i think it should be fine i mean plain water works it has alot to do with the hummidity also,will will soon see.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 9, 2007)

well nuthin yet but they look as they did they day i clipped them.PS


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 9, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> i got ya you thought i pulled some newbie **** lol and u were just trying to help.yup its gel straight jelly gel if it works its so much cleaner and easier will see.PS


 
I am interested to see this too. My mind does tell me that a gel will not allow the roots to breath and how do you plan on getting water to the roots if they are stuck in a gel?

Also removing the plant to transplant will be very hard with the fragile roots.

I will be watching this one though 

Good luck


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 9, 2007)

> Also removing the plant to transplant will be very hard with the fragile roots.


 
i can tell u this when i take my clones from the jiffy pellets and put them in soil they seem to do fine(as long as u got a nice root cluster) of course there fragile IMO once they root its hard to kill them,and the gel they slip in and out but thats what this is about!!!!i was succesfull in water and i was successful with jiffy better odds with the jifffy,now i try this.PS


----------



## Hick (Dec 10, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> i can tell u this when i take my clones from the jiffy pellets and put them in soil they seem to do fine(as long as u got a nice root cluster) of course there fragile IMO once they root its hard to kill them,and the gel they slip in and out but thats what this is about!!!!i was succesfull in water and i was successful with jiffy better odds with the jifffy,now i try this.PS


..?? Why would you take them out of the jiffy pellets??


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 10, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..?? Why would you take them out of the jiffy pellets??


dont ask why?i just do i never liked jiffy pellets but they sure work for rooting,when they root i pull them up and put them in soil.i know most probably put the whole pellet in the dirt but not me,i just trust the jiffy pellets to root.PS


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 10, 2007)

i will subscribe to this as well, because I like checking out new ideas... could. However, this is like the method I used. I have used moisture control crystals that will absorb water when they're submerged, and expand. They use these in moisture control soils, etc. Anyway, you can root right in those as well... very cool. this is a similar product I assume.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks MD,i was out looking for rooting gel at local shops before i hit the hydro store,thats when i ran across this stuff,i was succesful with the local evryday brand rootone (powder hormone)so i thought id give this a shot!!!!when i hit the hydro store they had all the gels but it was a little pricy to me.i beleive they said cloneX was the best.i will stck with the powder unless this gel does something better.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2007)

still nuthin but they look like they did the day i cut them.i will keep u updated.PS


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 16, 2007)

I have used the powder to great success...I just cut em, trimmed under water, dipped in powder, shook off excess, put into pre soaked rockwool...all of em rooted just fine in 10-15 days...I never saw a need to try the gel yet...


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2007)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> I have used the powder to great success...I just cut em, trimmed under water, dipped in powder, shook off excess, put into pre soaked rockwool...all of em rooted just fine in 10-15 days...I never saw a need to try the gel yet...


yes i feel ya i also have had the same goodluck with the powder,its cheaper just thought id try this seemed easier and much cleaner.these other fellas say they used it to no success and now im thinking the same thing i will give them a little extra time see what happens. PS


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 16, 2007)

Iused gel the last time out... no roots no roots.. then one day I was changing the water out.. the gel actually rotted the stem.. I made new cuts above all the soft slime and they rooted in 2 days...


----------



## Hick (Dec 16, 2007)

I gotta ask. 
  Is that how the directions say it is to be used??
  I ask, because I have only saw gel that is to be used in the same manner as rootone, or any other rooting agent.
  "Dip 'n Plant"...


----------



## AlienBait (Dec 16, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> I gotta ask.
> Is that how the directions say it is to be used??
> I ask, because I have only saw gel that is to be used in the same manner as rootone, or any other rooting agent.
> "Dip 'n Plant"...


 
Hick, this stuff is different.  It is not like the typical rooting gel.  The Gel2Root stuff is like little jell-o cups with a foil top.  You are just suppose to poke a hole in the top and put your cutting right in the gel and in a week or two, the roots pop out.

PurpleSkunk, what kind of lights are you using?  I talked to some one that had success with this stuff and she said that she kept the plants in a pretty dark area.  Basicly, she put the plants inside a humidity dome and covered the dome with 1 sheet of newspaper so that there would be some light, but very little.  Just an idea to try out.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 17, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Hick, this stuff is different. It is not like the typical rooting gel. The Gel2Root stuff is like little jell-o cups with a foil top. You are just suppose to poke a hole in the top and put your cutting right in the gel and in a week or two, the roots pop out.
> 
> PurpleSkunk, what kind of lights are you using? I talked to some one that had success with this stuff and she said that she kept the plants in a pretty dark area. Basicly, she put the plants inside a humidity dome and covered the dome with 1 sheet of newspaper so that there would be some light, but very little. Just an idea to try out.


cant hurt to try i got them under a 400 watt hps 12 light 12 dark,in a nice humidity dome.hick alienbait hit it on the nail.PS


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2007)

..kinda' figured you guys would follow(or at least READ) the instructions 
but had t' ask


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 20, 2007)

update very sad stuff did nuthing lol so i put them in rootone in a jiffy pellet,i may be inpatient but it shouldnt take longer then 2 weeks to root.my opinion on this stuff from using it is garbage like said once before.PS


----------



## forget (Feb 14, 2008)

how did it go?


----------



## CDN_BUD (Apr 23, 2008)

if you live in canada canadian tire sells it. not sure on price. ive been using it for 1.5 weeks on 6 clones that where in 1.5 months into flowering when i cut them and i got some roots starting on 2 and future spots for roots to grow out of. so there building up and trying to root. it dosnt hurt to try and it dont dryout and can be used up to 3 times before tossed out. all my clones are under 24/7 light at 80*


----------

